# Does Anybody Know Some Good Schools in Oregon?



## Hwikek (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm just finishing up my first term karate class in college and now I want to know if there are any good options here in the state.  Preferably Corvallis and northern schools as that's where I am most of the time.  Just looking for a place to work on techniques, foot work, light sparring and not so light sparring.  Any suggestions everybody?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 26, 2015)

Welcome to MT. What style of karate do you study?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 26, 2015)

Oregon and Washington have some very good instructors.  Dan Anderson in Gresham, Steven Plinck in Washington.  Bobbe Edmonds in Seattle.  Kelly Worden in Washington.  If you become interested in FMA or Silat you actually have some of the best in your area!


----------



## Hwikek (Nov 26, 2015)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Welcome to MT. What style of karate do you study?



I'm not sure what style it is.  All I know is that the instructor at my college has talked a little bit about stylistic differences between Gojo Ryu and Shotokan.


----------



## Hwikek (Nov 26, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Oregon and Washington have some very good instructors.  Dan Anderson in Gresham, Steven Plinck in Washington.  Bobbe Edmonds in Seattle.  Kelly Worden in Washington.  If you become interested in FMA or Silat you actually have some of the best in your area!



What is FMA?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 26, 2015)

Filipino Martial Arts


----------



## Hwikek (Nov 26, 2015)

Okay, thanks everybody.


----------



## TSDTexan (Dec 2, 2015)

Doshinkan Dojo here in the Dalles OR (Itosu lineage through Kanken Toyama's students.)
Also there is a really good Kyoshinkai Karate dojo in Portland, as well as top notch UecheiRyu school in Gresham


----------

